# need help cabers-will i find this part?



## ranman (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking for a reflector for the rack on my 64 Murray built flying o.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 13, 2014)

*rocket tip reflectors, maybe*

My guess these would be the rocket tip reflectors...but, just an assumption.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 13, 2014)

Rare as hen's teeth in New York City in the middle of Winter.

I don't know why they are always missing. Did people just like the look of them and pull them off when they sold their bikes or what?

I need one myself for a rat rod!


----------



## ranman (Sep 14, 2014)

*dont think thats it*

If you look closely there is a recessed area and I belive there was a rectangular shaped reflector that the top corners were rounded and sloped downward. I may have t just pop a couple of those small ones in there. But not until I have searched a little harder.


----------

